# Hot Ramp Photography now on Facebook



## WingsofFury (25 Jun 2013)

Hi everyone,

With the green light from the Admin here, and my heartfelt appreciation for it, I have a small announcement to make.

I've taken a bit of time to create a fan page on Facebook to display my photos on. It can be found via the link below, and if you're on Facebook, I'd love it if you'd "LIKE" the page, and if you like the photos, then feel free to like them as well.  Simply put, this is in reaction to the ridiculous fees that some photo hosting sites are asking me to dish out which thereby allow me to share photos on websites such as this one.  With Facebook, I'll no longer have to worry about cost which is a huge factor these days.

I know we all don't always see eye to eye on political discussions, but I'm hoping you'll be able to look past that here and simply enjoy the photos, if you do in fact enjoy them.

Hot Ramp Photography

Cheers, Attila


----------

